# Group Into Stack Question



## kathya (Aug 31, 2020)

I have 5 unrelated photos that I would like to group into a stack yet the command is grey out.  The pdf book (which is great by the way) states that the desktop version won't do it yet it shows up in the pull down menu.  I've tried ctrl to select each one and shift.  Does LR have to be in a certain view?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 31, 2020)

Are you sure that you have all the images selected correctly? Stacking should be possible in all three viewing modes (Photo Grid, Square Grid, Detail), provided that there are more than one image selected, even if they are unrelated. Ctrl+Click to select the individual images, then Ctrl+G to stack them.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 31, 2020)

kathya said:


> The pdf book (which is great by the way) states that the desktop version won't do it yet it shows up in the pull down menu.


Can you just explain what you mean by that part? Stacking is an option with the desktop version, check pages 80-81 of your Edit Like a Pro book.


----------



## kathya (Aug 31, 2020)

Historically, I'm pretty good with ctrl+G and a pull down menu.  I have read the "book".  I misread the text "Available in Windows/Mac Apps only".  
To create a stack cover, I should just be able to select a single photo and then use the pull down menu to "Set as stack cover"?


----------



## kathya (Sep 1, 2020)

Problem solved:  In the fine print in a Google search I found out that the pictures had to be in an album and not as part of a search.  Little did I realize that separating/sorting by year counted as a search result.  I created an album for the 5 cute pictures of my children and the stacking worked.  I only wish that there had been an error message to tell me what I'd done wrong.


----------

